

 Would you use this to gather feedback for small projects? - megafunk
http://feedbackster.myinstapage.com

======
zaroth
I'm sorry I honestly have no idea what the product is... I mean, are you
trying to sell <form>?

I'll try to give feedback on what you do have on the page;

1) The colored circles (are they bubbles?) is it supposed to evoke thought
bubbles? I don't quite get it. But my eyes just glossed over it, so perhaps
not crucial to get the picture right. I recall a comment a few weeks back
about always needing a picture, even if it's totally random.

2) The lead;

    
    
      Stop gathering feedback from forums and enable every visitor of your web
      site to leave feedback in a simple and user friendly way. Perfect for
      landing pages and smaller projects.
    

I don't know if you need to lead with a negative "stop gathering feedback from
forums", rather jump right into the positive aspects of your offering. "Enable
every visitor..."

Gathering feedback on a landing page seems counter-intuitive. I think you
would need to justify why I should be collecting feedback on a landing page.
Feedback from paying customers, sure. Feedback from customers who are
returning for the n-th time but still haven't purchased? Possibly... Feedback
from people who are just learning about my product for the first time? I
dunno...

3) The details;

What exactly is the product? "Simple integration", "Fully customizable", and
"With the visitor in mind" actually don't say anything about what you are
offering. The are either vague or low-level details, I think you need a more
specific description of your product. In other words, what exactly does your
product do, and why is it different / special / better?

~~~
megafunk
Thanks, great feedback! I've taken most of it into action and revised. I also
built a small demo on the landing page, hopefully it will give a better
picture. More feedback is very welcome!

